# XP: Windows/Prefetch bleibt leer



## uni (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich gebs' ja zu: ich habe an meinem XP rumgespielt   

In dem Prefetch-Ordner speichert XP die Infos, welche Dateien oft benötigt werden.
Zum aktivieren des Prefetchers  trägt man im Schlüssel 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentConrolSet/Control/SessionManager/ MemoryManagement/PrefetchParameters  

Aktivieren                      =  "EnablePrefetcher" den  Wert "3" ein.
DeAktivieren                  =  "EnablePrefetcher" den  Wert "0" ein.
Nur Systemfiles             = " EnablePrefetcher" den  Wert "2" ein.

Einstellungen für die Boot-Optimierung speichert Windows per Default in der Datei LAYOUT.INI (C:\Windows\Prefetch). Mit der Zeit füllt sich der Prefetch-Ordner allerdings mit immer mehr *.PF-Dateien. Dies hat zur Folge, dass die Boot-Optimierung immer schlechter arbeitet. Deshalb ist es durchaus sinnvoll, den Inhalt des Ordner von Zeit zu Zeit zu löschen.

Das habe ich getan - aber auch noch irgendwas anderes. Jedenfalls bleibt jetzt dieser Ordner immer leer.   

Kann mir jemand helfen? Mein "EnablePrefetcher" steht auf 3.


----------



## grantler (26. Juli 2005)

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, allerdings hab ich nichts in der Registry gemacht sondern den Prefetch-Ordner einfach geleert.
Seitdem braucht mein PC doppelt so lange um hochzufahren.

Ich bin Für jede Hilfe Dankbar!


----------



## grantler (26. Juli 2005)

Ich hab die Lösung jetzt:
Höchstwahrscheinlich hast du (wie ich) den "Taskplaner-Dienst" deaktiviert, dann bleibt der Prefetch-Ordner leer.
Einfach über Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung-Dienste aktivieren, dann müsste es gehen!


----------



## uni (29. Juli 2005)

jepp - das wars!
Jetzt funktionierts wieder. Super, danke!!


----------



## pameike (25. März 2009)

grüße euch ,sagtmal darf ich mal doof fragen wo ? (Bei vista )danke euch


----------

